# RP Quintuple Flame Lighter



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Troy and I saw this lighter at Absolute Tobacco on the west side of Houston about a week ago. It's a five flame Rocky Patel table lighter. I thought it would be cool to sneak over there and get it for him for Christmas. So, the Saturday before Christmas we split up to do some last minute shopping. I was careful to explain to our three year old Anthony that we were going to the "secret store" and to not tell Daddy where we went. Unfortunately, when we got there the owner said he had just sold the last one to a guy 30 minutes ago. Oh well, we picked up a few cigars and left. Then lo and behold, Troy gives it to me for Christmas. What a sneakster!

On a side note, Anthony tried his best but still gave us away telling Daddy, "We went to the secret store. We got you some cigars!" Doh!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow looks really cool!


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Very nice... Is it $20 per flame?


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Whoa...

That's just wicked lookin'.

Congrats on the awesome Christmas gift


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

cdowden3691 said:


> Very nice... Is it $20 per flame?


Ha ha. Yeah, you just hook it up to the propane tank from the gas grille and you're good to go!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

That is totally awesome! Do you have the butane delivered by truck, or ??? LOL!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I need one of those


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

It also doubles as a lightsaber in case of emergency!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Now that would be outlawed in CAlif due to forest fires!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

That think would keep a small family of Eskimos warm for about 35 seconds at a time!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey, you could do some spot welding with that thing! That is awesome! Are you gonna bring that to Bully's?


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Very nice lighter.....looks like you could cut steel with that thing.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

That's friggin awesome!!!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

My unibrow problem would be solved!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

You hands are too small for that monstrosity-A can of Butane just screws to the bottom????-Nice Fire----Kids!


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Don't people run with that thing as part of gearing up for the Olympics:baffled:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> Hey, you could do some spot welding with that thing! That is awesome! Are you gonna bring that to Bully's?


You better believe it! If you bring the blowup pig we could BBQ it! (Or at least melt it down into a candle or something. Yikes!)


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

is that a lighter or did you steal obi wan kenobe's light saber? that thing is one hell of a conversation starter.


----------



## CigarRob (Mar 3, 2007)

Better be careful. You might make the end of your cigar too hot.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Leave to Rocky to come up with something like that. Very nice.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

KEEP THAT THING AWAY FROM ME LOL
That is awesome how both of y'all where trying to get it for each other. Good thing they didn't have two of them!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I now have a new quest! That thing looks awesome. Always wanted a lighter that could also be used to solder pipes and cook my lunch!
NICE!


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

I found something else that has five fuel boosters... Now, this could like a few stogies as well... :biggrin:


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey Luke Skywalker, are you sure that it isn't a Lightsaber?

May the force be with you.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow, that thing is ridiculous!!


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

You can use that thing to light the end _and_ middle of your cigar simultaneously! After which noticing your hair was on fire... Yama mama


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> KEEP THAT THING AWAY FROM ME LOL
> That is awesome how both of y'all where trying to get it for each other. Good thing they didn't have two of them!


imagine that! a 10 flame lighter.....awesome. you could heat the house.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Them's alot of flames..


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

the force is strong with this one...stock up on butane...

luke i am your father...light up my arturo fuente with your one working hand...

hahaha


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

I recently purchased one of those lighters for my office in Hong Kong and was given a Vector table lighter. I had to buy a box of butane for both of the lighters.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

that lighter looks sweet. must use tons of fuel


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been searching high and low for one of these. I cant seem to find one anywhere. :support:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks like Thompson has them for 60 bucks.

http://www.shop.com/Rocky_Patel_Table_Torch-76369265-95641899-p!.shtml?sourceid=298

Their site seems to be down but i found this link via google


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

If they don't have that one online, let me know and I'll see if the place I got Rhonda's still has any.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks bro it's on the way!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

That is a lot of lighter. Doesn't the thrust make it hard to hold.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> Looks like Thompson has them for 60 bucks.
> 
> http://www.shop.com/Rocky_Patel_Table_Torch-76369265-95641899-p!.shtml?sourceid=298
> 
> Their site seems to be down but i found this link via google


Sure the one place I didnt look. It didnt come up on any search I did. I tried Google, eBay, Amazon and a few others. Also it's cheaper than I thought it would be. Thanks!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Any time Mike. Glad I could help.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow nice lighter


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

and i thought a triple torch was enough...lol


----------



## earnold25-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

i swear these are getting as bad as razor blades


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

earnold25 said:


> i swear these are getting as bad as razor blades


I have to agree (even though I bought one ). I'm willing to bet if someone could figure out a way to make an arc welder portable enough we would see one of those too.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

that is one bad arsed gizmo...


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Now why in the world would you need 5 flames to light a cigar? It only takes one. That's not a lighter, it's a Light Saber. "My The Force Be With You"!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

That was made for BIG ring cigars.


----------

